# F250 351 Windsor wont start



## LIsnow15 (Jan 8, 2016)

So I picked up this truck not running for a cheap enough price that it would be worth adding as a 2nd truck for this season. So far this season sucked here in NY. 1 storm so far. Did very well with my 89 chevy 2500, no breakdowns aside from windshield wiper blade and a small exhaust leak. Problems easily solved.
This ford is going to be the death of me though.. here is the background:
85 F250
351Windsor with 2bbl carb
Solenoid was replaced and wired incorrectly
Rewired solenoid and replaced plugs/wires and it fired up.
Didnt realize there was basically no gas in the tank, after driving up and down the block twice, it stalled out in the driveway. Tank was bone dry.

Added 5 gals of fuel, replaced fuel filter, nothing happened. Dead. Cranks forever.

Carb was not getting fuel, replaced the mechanical fuel pump. 
Carb is getting fuel, now not getting spark.
Replaced the ignition coil, no spark.
Replaced the electronic ignition module, now getting spark.
Still wont start the damn truck

Everything listed here has now been replaced:
Battery
Alternator
solenoid
spark plugs
spark plug wires
ignition coil
electronic ignition module
fuel tank
fuel filter
fuel lines
fuel pump

Any thoughts? Cranks with no hesitation but just will not fire up. Driving me nuts being this thing needed almost no work to get running and now im doing everything I can think of and dumping lots of additional money into a truck that just wants to fight me. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.

Justin


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

2 things. 
1) compression. I'm not thinking this is it, but it's the 3rd part in running.
2) is it IN time?


----------



## LIsnow15 (Jan 8, 2016)

Come to think of it, I dont think I checked the timing since it ran. When it was running it was definitely in time. I will have to take a look this weekend. Should still have compression,I have heard from somebody that there is a possibility of excess carb cleaner washing out the oil in the pistons and causing compression loss. Never heard of that previously though.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

That is a possibility. 
Have you tried a quick whiff of starting fluid or such?

Flooring it while trying to start to clear it out?


----------



## LIsnow15 (Jan 8, 2016)

Tried both, wont fire. Im going to guess timing is the culprit here. Or maybe hope thats it. Either way I gotta get this running and at this point probably sold. Not worth putting a plow on it for this year and no place to store it at this point either


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Didn't say but, did you check the cap and rotor?
When were you checking spark at?


----------



## LIsnow15 (Jan 8, 2016)

yea I tried replacing cap and rotor about 2 weeks ago, no change. i swapped the electronic ignition module last weekend and checked spark at the ignition coil wire and at each plug and its good.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok just throwing it out there.
I'd try timing then
Was.It the proper ign control box?


----------



## LIsnow15 (Jan 8, 2016)

Yes, I matched up the box with the one in the store before trying it. Didnt want to cause more difficulties. I will check on the timing saturday. Fingers crossed!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Not a furd guy
But do thoes have a crank or cam position sensor?
Just thought I'd take a swing at it.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Pull the distributor cap off, move the crank back and forth, there maybe alot of slop in the timming chain


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

SnoFarmer;2110225 said:


> Not a furd guy
> But do thoes have a crank or cam position sensor?
> Just thought I'd take a swing at it.


Not it 1985. has the "hall effect" in the distributor. And the spark computer.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Diesels, whens the last time ya used a timming light?

Ok, you are getting gas, you did check for a good spark. The rotor turns when cranking engine. Put it up on top dead center. Is the rotor on # 1 cylinder. If it was low on compression it would be spinning over very fast. Does it backfire at all, even try to fire. 
Throw some picks up of the old girl.


----------



## LIsnow15 (Jan 8, 2016)

Got a few ideas to try this weekend when I have some time. Gonna check on the timing, also going to check if the plugs got soaked and just not sparking. I tested the wire, havent checked on the plugs now that I think about it. Ill check if the timing chain is loose as well.

No backfires, just cranks and cranks.

Ill snap a pic or two later, all I have now is this one, side by side with the Chevy


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Just crank it and check with a timming light. If you use starting fluid, or carefully pour a little gas in the carb, it doesn't fire, or backfire at all?


----------



## LIsnow15 (Jan 8, 2016)

no fire, no backfire, nothing. im starting to think either its out of timing or maybe plugs got soaked and need to be cleaned out?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

If it was out of time, I would think it would backfire. You probably have no spark. Take the coil wire off the cap. With insulated pliers, hold the wire to something metal on the engine. Have someone crank it over. Should get a good crisp spark. Should jump I'd day 3/8 inch spark.


----------



## LIsnow15 (Jan 8, 2016)

definitely have spark. shocked myself quite a few times already checking


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Check the rotor, make sure its keyed in right, hell spin the motor to make sure its spins itself.


----------



## dheavychevy38 (Nov 19, 2008)

Make sure the motor is spinning when cranking. I had a flex plate snap around all the bolts once the starter would spin just that and nothing else.


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

1olddogtwo;2110923 said:


> Check the rotor, make sure its keyed in right, hell spin the motor to make sure its spins itself.


Make sure the rotor is spinning, i have seen broken distributor gears.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

He said that he has spark so this means that the rotor is turning. He shot it with
Starting fluid and it doesn't pop either. The only other odd thing it ran.


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

He said it was getting spark but he didn't say whether it's at the plugs or coil. Have you checked fuel pressure?


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

mpriester;2111759 said:


> He said it was getting spark but he didn't say whether it's at the plugs or coil. Have you checked fuel pressure?


My bad, it was checked at plugs and coil.


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

Loosen the distributor, mark where it sits now, have someone turn it over while you rotate the distributor slowly in each direction and see if it wants to fire. Have a fire extinguisher handy just in case. If it tries to start you'll know it jumped time. It almost has to be spark related if either wouldn,t fire it.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

If you have spark and it still wouldn't run after starting fluid you're either completely out of time and/or have no compression. Does the dist run off the timing chain on that motor? Make sure the valves are moving when you crank it.


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

That motor has a timing chain and i believe it has plastic teeth on the gear.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

LIsnow15;2110169 said:


> Tried both, wont fire. Im going to guess timing is the culprit here. Or maybe hope thats it. Either way I gotta get this running and at this point probably sold. Not worth putting a plow on it for this year and no place to store it at this point either


Where in NY are you? How much for the old truck?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

If ya want to sell it, let us no. Your missing something simple. Put a vacuum gauge on, any when cranking?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Well, did ya get it running???


----------

